# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA-Anstieg 1 Jahr nach Strahlentherapie

## Schloßberg

Hallo - zu meinem ersten Beitrag,  liebes Forum!

Strahlentherapie Mai + Juni 2021 nach GLEASON 7 b  (Uni Freiburg Fusionsbiopsie 30 Entnahmen).
Tumorboard Empfehlung: zusätzliche adjuvante Hormontherapie nicht befolgt.
PSA bei Diagnose Tumor ohne Metastasen 12/2020: 7,89. Nach Therapie sank PSA von 3,59 (8/2021) auf 1,64 im April 2022. Nun wurde im Juli 4,89 festgestellt und vor Blutentnahme keine Aktivitäten, allerdings Grippe davor und gebrochenen kleiner Zeh.
Das hätte ich gerne anders gehabt, aber Panik will ich keine verbreiten! Wann sollte ich erneut meinen PSA bestimmen lassen und habt IHR Vorschläge für einen Plan B. Ich neige zum Beispiel zu einem Aufenthalt in einer anthroposophischen Klinik (Unterlengenhardt).?
Freue mich auf Kontakte und werde ggfs. auch aktiv mitmachen.
Liebe Grüße vom Dieter, 70 Jahre, näheres Profil

----------


## Michael99

Hallo Dieter  bei einem Nadir von 1,64 bist du jetzt mit 4,89 im Rezidiv-Bereich. Ich(!) würde nach 4 Wochen erneut messen lassen und falls sich Rezidiv bestätigt ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Dessen Ergebnisse wären die Basis für die weitere Vorgehensweise.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,

das kann auch ein PSA-Bump sein, siehe Basiswissen, Abschnitt 8.2.8. Ein Anstieg von 1,64 auf 3,59 ng/ml ist allerdings ziemlich happig. Aber "_ein_ Wert ist _kein_ Wert!"
Den Plan B überlegt man sich, bevor man sich für eine Behandlung entscheidet.
Du gehst ja (hoffentlich!) ohnehin im Rahmen der Verlaufskontrolle alle drei Monate zur PSA-Bestimmung. Das reicht.
Zur anthroposophischen Klinik sage ich besser nichts.

Ralf

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo  Dieter ,

Stimmen  deine  Angaben  der  PSA-Werte ? 

April  2022    1,64
Juli    2022    4,89

Ist    das   richtig  so  ?   Das  wäre  vom  Nadir   aus  gerechnet   eine  Verdopplungszeit   unter   3  Monate  ?


Gruss  Barlaus

----------


## Schloßberg

Hallo Barlaus,

ja das stimmt so. 
Es sind Laborwerte von immer demselben Labor. Wie Ralf schrieb, es ist ein Wert! Ich gehe alle 3 Monate zum Urologen und kenne und schätze das Basiswissen. Gerne hätte ich Rückmeldung von einem ebenso Betroffenen gehabt..., bis jetzt orientiere ich mich an Dr. Bliemeister, der 36 Monate abwarten erwähnt. Nun warte ich mal die nächste Untersuchng ab und werde dann berichten.
Ich danke für Eure Rückmeldungen
Dieter

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Dieter,

diesen Verlauf konntest du bei deiner Ausgangslage (Gleason 7b , AnfangsPSA 7,89; ohne Metastasen)
eher nicht erwarten. Und einen Plan B hast du jetzt wirklich nötig.

Ich kenne Dr. Bliemeister nicht, aber 36 Monate abwarten scheint mir kein guter Rat zu sein. Bei
deiner Verdopplungszeit von -optimistisch - 3 Monaten hättest du dann einen um mehr als 
1000 fachen PSA Wert.

Die goldene Regel eines verstorbenen Mitglieds ("Konrad-Regel") rät, nach ungefähr der halben Verdopplungszeit
eine weitere PSA Messung durchzuführen; also wie Michael dir schon geraten hat nach ca. 4 Wochen.
Dann hast du eine Information ob es - leider - in dem Tempo weitergeht, oder doch ein PSA-Bump vorliegt
auf den manch einer nach Strahlentherapie und steigenden Werten hofft.

Als nächster Schritt bei weiter steigenden Werten wäre dann ein PSMA PET/CT sinnvoll um die
Quelle des Anstiegs zu lokalisieren und daraus weitere Therapieschritte zu folgern.
Falls die Werte wieder sinken, dann erst mal Abwarten und weiter messen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Schloßberg

Grüße Euch,

PSA jetzt 1.4 !!!
Meine Erfahrungen und Informationen in der Wartezeit: Gut dass es das internet gibt, und Eure Antworten hier. PSA Anstieg nach RT keine Seltenheit und das Kann innerhalb 3 Jahren so sein. Damit will ich ein bisschen Gelassenheit - bei uns Älteren - verbreiten. 
Ein Wert ist "nur" 1 Wert, wie Ralf und Barlaus schrieben; wenn "nur" das Warten nicht wäre,...

Grüße Euch mit den besten Wünschen
Dieter

----------


## Georg_

> Tumorboard Empfehlung: zusätzliche adjuvante Hormontherapie nicht befolgt.


Eine Hormontherapie wäre bei 7b besser gewesen. Man könnte jetzt mit einem PSMA PET/CT nachsehen, welche Tumorherde den PSA Wert verursachen und dann ggfs. diese bestrahlen.

----------


## Michael99

Bei mir, ebenfalls 7b, meinte der Urologe, ich solle meinen Strahlentherapeuten fragen, ob dieser eine Notwendigkeit für Hormontherapie sähe, dieser meinte dann, man könne bei mir noch darauf verzichten und deren Nebenwirkungen vermeiden. Ich war's zufrieden. Heute sehe ich das wie Georg. Die Leitlinien sind hier für das mittlere Risiko ein wenig unbestimmt.

----------


## Trekker

> Eine Hormontherapie wäre bei 7b besser gewesen. Man könnte jetzt mit einem PSMA PET/CT nachsehen, welche Tumorherde den PSA Wert verursachen und dann ggfs. diese bestrahlen.


Gilt das auch nach der Bestrahlung der verbleibenden Prostata?

----------


## Georg_

Was meinst du mit "Bestrahlung der verbleibenden Prostata"? Du hast doch schon eine OP machen lassen und daher keine Prostata mehr.

----------


## Trekker

> Was meinst du mit "Bestrahlung der verbleibenden Prostata"? Du hast doch schon eine OP machen lassen und daher keine Prostata mehr.


So wie ich das Profil interpretiere, hat er die Prostata bestrahlen lassen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich dachte die Frage bezöge sich auf dich. Bei einer noch nicht bestrahlten Prostata ist die anschließende Hormontherapie Standard, vor allem bei höherem Risiko, wozu ich 7b zähle. Die Radiologen sagen ungern vor der Bestrahlung, dass anschließend zwei Jahre Hormontherapie gemacht werden soll. Der Patient könnte sich sonst für eine OP entscheiden. Man geht davon aus, dass die Kombination mit Hormontherapie ungefähr 30% bessere Ergebnisse bringt. Das hängt u.a. von der Höhe des Gleason Grads ab. Hier die Kurven für Bestrahlung ohne und kombiniert mit Hormontherapie.

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie kann nicht wiederholt werden, weil sinnlos (Strahlenresistenz möglich) oder gefährlich (zu hohe Dosis für Blase, Darm, ...).

----------


## Trekker

@Georg: Danke für die Erläuterung. Bestrahlung kominiert mit Hormontherapie wird allerdings nicht generell gemacht. Ich habe es während der Suche der richtigen Bestrahlungsform auch schon mal andersrum versucht und nur Trenantone-Spritzen genossen. Da der PSA-Wert dabei von 0,73 ng/ml auf 0,04 ng/ml fiel, hoffte ich auf ein Verharren bei diesem Wert und verzichtete nach der Injektion von 3 Spritzen auf die geplante Bestrahlung. Leider stieg der Wert danach umso schneller wieder auf 0,79 ng/ml. Nun habe ich zeitgleich mit dem Bestrahlungsbeginn die erste von zwei Trenantone-Spritzen bekommen und zusätzlich über 30 Tage Bicalutamid geschluckt. Der PSA-Wert ist seither unter der Nachweisgrenze, allerdings hat sich das Testostereon innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,24 nmol/l auf nur 1,49 nmol/l erholt. In 2020/2021 erholte es sich innerhalb eines Jahres von vorher unbekannt auf 14,9 nmol/l. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, inwieweit der noch geringe Testosteronwert den PSA-Wert im Keller hält.

----------

